
JEP 357: Migrate from Mercurial to Git - based2
https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/357
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cdkzk0/jep_357...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cdkzk0/jep_357_migrate_the_jdk_from_mercurial_to_git/)

